# Sweetie the Smarty-pants and Lemon the Brave Girl



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

About a week ago I started training Sweetie to do the command 'touch'. This consists of me touching an object, saying the word 'touch', and Sweetie having to touch said object in the same place for a treat. At first he was super confused, but once he realized millet was involved he was all for it, especially because I praised him like crazy and he loves it when I give him attention. 

I use one of the bright yellow plastic clips for his cage because it's something they are very used to and know is safe and it has a piece that sticks out where I get him to touch it. He mastered touching that in a day; so I got a large green plastic bead for him to touch instead. Again, at first he was confused, but when he followed the command and got a treat and praise, he was quick to touch it. This was followed yesterday with a different blue plastic clip, no problems. 

Today when I let him out he promptly went to his play gym which has two blue plastic cups on the top, and inside one of the cups was his jingle ball. This was right in front of me. He peeped, loudly tapped the yellow portion of the plastic jingle ball twice, then turned to me with his mouth open wanting a treat!! My silly smart boy, haha. He got no treat for that though, I don't want him to just tap anything for a treat. 

Today he tapped on command: 
-plastic yellow cage clip
-green plastic bead
-blue plastic clip
-white and red metal hair pin
The hair pin was new and something he had never seen before; he was a little apprehensive and and moved back at first. I started to take it away because I didn't want to scare him but I guess the power of the treat is too much to resist and he tapped it like I had commanded him to, my good smart boy! 

Lemon saw Sweetie was having a good time and getting attention so she came down to see what the fuss was about. After watching Sweetie do the 'touch' command a few times with the yellow clip and getting a treat I gave her a try totally expecting her to fly away but instead she did it too! Three times! ...and then flew away hahaha. 

I am so proud of my smart bebes I could just burst


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh that is so cute  it's amazing how quickly they learn and I'm glad Lemon showed off her talents too


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Niamhf said:


> Oh that is so cute  it's amazing how quickly they learn and I'm glad Lemon showed off her talents too


Thank you!

Lemon does everything Sweetie just, just quieter and more reservedly. For instance, she can say everything Sweetie does, she just does it in a tiny soft voice, hahaha. She also prefers to say 'piddy girl' over and over (I tell her she's a 'pretty girl' a lot) whereas Sweetie likes to tell everyone 'I'm a baby bird!!!'. Loudly. And often. Hahahahahaha


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Moira, I am sure you can guess what I am going to say " We want a Video of the above please and soon " They sound like they are adorable and full of mischief as we all know these delightful birds can be.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome stuff Moira. I would say you are a top notch bird trainer...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sweetie and Lemon are definitely very smart little budgies! :wow:
I'm so impressed they've learned this so quickly. 
I agree with Cathy -- a video of this achievement would be wonderful. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What clever little birds you have! Sweetie certainly has unlimited smarts, especially when millet is encouraging him  

What a wonderful new trick! :clap:

Way to go, Sweetie and Lemon! :urock:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh how adorable 'Piddy Girl' 
I'd love to meet Lemon and Sweetie


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you everyone. My husband has agreed to video me training them tomorrow. I will share the video as long as they behave for the camera! Maybe even if they are naughty for the camera, hahahahahaha


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Can't wait


----------

